# Bird Names



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We're thinking bout getting a bird. It'll be a cockatiel.
Got any suggestions for a name?? (male)

________ the camping bird.

Thunder or Thunderbolt? I like that one. nice manly bird name. LOL
Mark


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

How 'bout, "Flipme, the bird?"


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm partial to JOLLYMON!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

How about Zeus- the camping bird

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Baretta?

Lil Outbacker?

Campin' Buddy?

Or how about just plain old "Bird"?

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't know about a name, but papatractor was asking for advice about camping with a cat. Maybe you two can hook up and go camping together.









Scott


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Fred

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Try this
Bird Names

MaeJae


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I would go with Larry...Larry Bird.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

How about... 'Lunch' !









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> How about... 'Lunch' !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Lie Our bird made me so mad the first week we had him I named him DINNER!

The kids love the name. They had no choice we got him BK (before kids).


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I think you would like the name "Reuben" for you manly bird

sunny









Dallas


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

cacciatore


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have a Sun Conure that is bright red and yellow. After a great deal of thought we had to name him after our favorite drink.

We call him Cuervo....Jose Cuervo.

And yes we do take him camping with us.

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campntn said:


> We're thinking bout getting a bird. It'll be a cockatiel.
> Got any suggestions for a name?? (male)
> 
> ________ the camping bird.
> ...


How 'bout:
Cheers
Bottoms Up
Tipsy
Happy Hour

....after all, he will be a Cocktail - oops, that was Cockatiel wasn't it? Okay - how 'bout Cocktail?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

...........Captain.

Morgan that is...!!!!















Sail away with the captain..

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> ...........Captain.
> 
> Morgan that is...!!!!
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT! Now why didn't I think of that? (The Captain is one of my best friends







)


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I have a blue front amazon parrot. I named him Corky. The reason. My first pet was a dog that was named Corky. Since this parrot is supposed to live around 80 years, I named him Corky also, because I figure this will be my last pet. full circle


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

These names are great! thanks! So far, we're stuck on 
*THUNDERBOLT!!*
He's 3 months old, white face cockatiel, very affectionate, whistles 1/2 of Andy Griffeth and 3 words. Hand raised/fed. They said he is the pick of the "clutch". haha
Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mark,

Then Thunderbolt he is!! Go with what you like and what the bird inspires for a name. Sounds like a good cockatiel name to me. I have named quite a few cockatiels but have so many tiels that I don't even have names for them all. Let us know how he likes camping.

Bill


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campntn said:


> whistles 1/2 of Andy Griffeth
> [snapback]69149[/snapback]​


How about Opie, Barney, Floyd, Ernest T. Bass, Goober, Gomer, Aunt Bea (ya sure it's a male?), Helen Krump, Juanita? Gee there are so many. BUT NOW I'M GONNA BE WHISTLING THE THEME SONG ALL DAY!!!

















Scott


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Opie







, has a nice ring to it. another name in the ring! Even though she says it's a male, I'm NOT gonna stand in the campground and hollar "GOOBER" if it gets loose. LOLOLOL


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Our Cockatiel is named Kirby.

Kirby the camping Cockatiel!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campntn said:


> .... whistles 1/2 of Andy Griffeth and 3 words. Hand raised/fed. They said he is the pick of the "clutch". haha
> Mark
> [snapback]69149[/snapback]​


O------P-------I---------E (in my best Aunt B holler)


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We think we have a winner:
drumrolllllllllll please:

*DOOD*........the bird. LOL


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

campntn said:


> We think we have a winner:
> drumrolllllllllll please:
> 
> *DOOD*........the bird. LOL
> ...


Just don't post a pic of him under your name. He will keep your squares pecked away like NDJollyMon's bird. lol


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Good name...spelled the same forward or backward.









Bill


----------

